# after uploading documents in ukvcas.?



## moe07 (Mar 1, 2014)

Hi what happened after uploading documents in ukvcas . Press submit ? How do I get the link for IDV 

Thanks


----------



## clever-octopus (May 17, 2015)

Once you register an account on the UKVCAS portal, you can begin uploading documents to the web portal (on your web browser). However - *You will not be able to use the IDV app until you get an invitation email from UKVCAS.* When you get the invitation, you can install the IDV app and use it to submit more documents (optional), verify your identity (required), and submit your application (required). It's your choice whether you want to use the web interface or the IDV app (using your phone's camera), or both, to upload documents.

Your application isn't actually submitted until you download the IDV app, submit your facial photo/do a "liveness check", click "Submit" on the IDV app. Your application is only fully submitted after you perform these actions on the IDV app.

Even if you click "Submit" on the UKVCAS website after uploading your documents there, this doesn't actually submit your application - And you can still choose to upload more documents via the IDV app if needed. When you Submit the application on the IDV app, your application is FULLY SUBMITTED and you will not be able to upload any more documents or make any changes to your application.

I hope this clarifies the process a bit. It's a little confusing.


----------



## moe07 (Mar 1, 2014)

Thank you clever octupus. All clear, the only think wat I wana know is . After uploading my documents in ukvcas and submitting them , I dont have to do nothing? Just wait intill I get an invitation? And how long normaly will it take to get this invitation?
Sorry if I'm asking so much thanks for ur time


----------



## clever-octopus (May 17, 2015)

Yes, once you've created an account at UKVCAS, you just have to wait for an invitation (you do not need to upload or submit documents first). It depends on when you submitted the online application. You should have an invitation by 14th September.


----------



## moe07 (Mar 1, 2014)

I submited my application today. 14 September that's good not too much wait


----------



## clever-octopus (May 17, 2015)

Oh, then that's different if you submitted an application after August... You probably will not get an invitation to use the IDV app this month, and you might have to book an appointment.

See this page: https://www.ukvcas.co.uk/flash-message-detail?flashmessageId=74833


----------



## moe07 (Mar 1, 2014)

Hi clever octupus. I was reading the link you sent me it say : for costumers who applied after 15 August we will be in touch as soon as possible)
It dosent say anything like for people who applied after 14 august wont get IDV invitation. 
Or costumers who booked after 14 august are obligated to book an appointment. 

It's not very clear to honest . So now I'm not sure if I'm gonna get a invitation in next coupel weeks? Or I'm obligated to book an appointment? I dont understand


----------



## pjlx (Jan 19, 2020)

moe07 said:


> Hi clever octupus. I was reading the link you sent me it say : for costumers who applied after 15 August we will be in touch as soon as possible)
> It dosent say anything like for people who applied after 14 august wont get IDV invitation.
> Or costumers who booked after 14 august are obligated to book an appointment.
> 
> It's not very clear to honest . So now I'm not sure if I'm gonna get a invitation in next coupel weeks? Or I'm obligated to book an appointment? I dont understand


If you read the link it says people 15/08 and after nedd to wait for UKVI to tell UKVCAS who can and cannot use the app. So you may be able to use it you may not.

Either way they will tell you when you can do what...

Sent from my SM-G9750 using Tapatalk


----------



## Richjohn (Oct 17, 2017)

clever-octopus said:


> Once you register an account on the UKVCAS portal, you can begin uploading documents to the web portal (on your web browser). However - *You will not be able to use the IDV app until you get an invitation email from UKVCAS.* When you get the invitation, you can install the IDV app and use it to submit more documents (optional), verify your identity (required), and submit your application (required). It's your choice whether you want to use the web interface or the IDV app (using your phone's camera), or both, to upload documents.
> 
> Your application isn't actually submitted until you download the IDV app, submit your facial photo/do a "liveness check", click "Submit" on the IDV app. Your application is only fully submitted after you perform these actions on the IDV app.
> 
> ...


Received the invitation to install the IDV application today, at last!

Do you know whether it make any difference whether one downloads and installs the app through the Sopra Steria link, or directly through Play Store?

Similarly, are there likely to be any issues if the facial photo is taken in the evening when there is no natural light in the room?


----------



## Richjohn (Oct 17, 2017)

We downloaded and installed IDV app through the link provided by UKVCAS. Used a Samsung smart phone that had been purchased in the UK. Waited for this morning - daylight in the room - to do facial pics, without incident. No issues. Submitted today. Timetable thread updated.

We watched the guidance video first and noted that the submit button (remains grey) doesn't light up red, until everything has been done.


----------



## twee (Feb 1, 2014)

Richjohn said:


> We downloaded and installed IDV app through the link provided by UKVCAS. Used a Samsung smart phone that had been purchased in the UK. Waited for this morning - daylight in the room - to do facial pics, without incident. No issues. Submitted today. Timetable thread updated.
> 
> We watched the guidance video first and noted that the submit button (remains grey) doesn't light up red, until everything has been done.


Hi Richjohn, I'm assuming you had already submitted all your documents on the old UKVCAS website. In regards to the documents, did you have to do anything at all with your earlier submitted documents on your new IDV app? Also where did you find the link to do your photo? 

I have got the new IDV app on my android phone and the first thing I got to was documents. I can see the correct number of documents I submitted earlier for each category, but not sure what I need to do now on this new IDV app to send those earlier uploaded documents to the new app?

Thanks for any advice on this.


----------



## Richjohn (Oct 17, 2017)

twee said:


> Hi Richjohn, I'm assuming you had already submitted all your documents on the old UKVCAS website. In regards to the documents, did you have to do anything at all with your earlier submitted documents on your new IDV app? Also where did you find the link to do your photo?
> 
> I have got the new IDV app on my android phone and the first thing I got to was documents. I can see the correct number of documents I submitted earlier for each category, but not sure what I need to do now on this new IDV app to send those earlier uploaded documents to the new app?
> 
> Thanks for any advice on this.


Hi Twee, (Yes) The uploaded documents that I had previously "submitted" (back in July through the UKVCAS website) were already there in the IDV app. We didn't need to do anything about them. I did briefly check that they were all there. They are then submitted with everything when the other IDV actions have been completed. 

We selected the Facial Recognition icon - bottom right of the IDV app screen, - to take the photo and "liveness" check, and then did a photo of the travel document (passport). After which, the submit button then became red, confirming that we had done everything and could submit the lot.


----------



## twee (Feb 1, 2014)

Richjohn said:


> Hi Twee, (Yes) The uploaded documents that I had previously "submitted" (back in July through the UKVCAS website) were already there in the IDV app. We didn't need to do anything about them. I did briefly check that they were all there. They are then submitted with everything when the other IDV actions have been completed.
> 
> We selected the Facial Recognition icon - bottom right of the IDV app screen, - to take the photo and "liveness" check, and then did a photo of the travel document (passport). After which, the submit button then became red, confirming that we had done everything and could submit the lot.


Thanks for your quick reply Richjohn,
So I don't click on anything at all in regards to my earlier uploaded documents? Just go directly to the photo part? 

A bit confused about the passport part, didn't we already download our passports ( all pages and cover ) when adding that to our earlier loaded documents? Did you have to use your phone to once again copy all pages of your passport for the new IDV app?


----------



## Richjohn (Oct 17, 2017)

twee said:


> Thanks for your quick reply Richjohn,
> So I don't click on anything at all in regards to my earlier uploaded documents? Just go directly to the photo part?
> Yes, exactly that.
> 
> ...


Answers in red above.

Good luck.


----------



## juhi (Jul 7, 2013)

Thanks Twee to post your doubts as I had exactly the same. Thanks Richjohn for responding it very clearly. 
I just received the invitation and downloaded. waiting for tomorrow to take pics in the day light as we are three applicants(11 yrs and 8 yrs) 

Thanks and Best of luck


----------



## Richjohn (Oct 17, 2017)

juhi said:


> Thanks Twee to post your doubts as I had exactly the same. Thanks Richjohn for responding it very clearly.
> I just received the invitation and downloaded. waiting for tomorrow to take pics in the day light as we are three applicants(11 yrs and 8 yrs)
> 
> Thanks and Best of luck


Good luck.

If there are 3 applicants, it should show their names on the first screen. You then click on the name that you wish to take the photos of, or do whatever for.


----------



## Saqlainasad (Sep 26, 2014)

hi I just wanted to clarify about this post even when you make the payment after completing the SET (M) application, up to that point if you have all 6 months bank statements and payslip will that be enough, or do we have to keep getting new ones until we get an invitation to submit the documents on the UKVCAS app. so if the invitation is after 2 months do we need the latest 2 months payslip and bank statements due tot he 28 day rule?

thanks


----------



## Richjohn (Oct 17, 2017)

Saqlainasad said:


> hi I just wanted to clarify about this post even when you make the payment after completing the SET (M) application, up to that point if you have all 6 months bank statements and payslip will that be enough, or do we have to keep getting new ones until we get an invitation to submit the documents on the UKVCAS app. so if the invitation is after 2 months do we need the latest 2 months payslip and bank statements due tot he 28 day rule?
> 
> thanks


You don't need to submit any documents that arise or are dated AFTER the date you submit the application online. The situation is effectively frozen at the date of submission. (In respect of the date of documents), it is the date of submitting the application that matters not the date you do biometrics. Though you have until the date of biometrics to scan and upload them.


----------



## Saqlainasad (Sep 26, 2014)

Thanks for the reply. Just so I understood that correctly I am going to submit my SET (M) application on Monday. My 6th month payslip and bank statement are for September . even if I get the UKVCAS invite to submit application in November lets say I only need to submit my documents up to September which includes bank statements, payslip and employment letter?


----------



## Richjohn (Oct 17, 2017)

Saqlainasad said:


> Thanks for the reply. Just so I understood that correctly I am going to submit my SET (M) application on Monday. My 6th month payslip and bank statement are for September . even if I get the UKVCAS invite to submit application in November lets say I only need to submit my documents up to September which includes bank statements, payslip and employment letter?


My understanding (gained from other experienced members comments), is that no documents should be dated after the date you submit your online application. 

So if you submit the app on Monday 7th September, no documents should be dated after 7th September. Though it wouldn't matter if any of those documents didn't arrive until a short while later. So, for example, under those circumstances a bank statement or pay slip can be *dated up to, but no later than 7th September*, even though you may not receive it until a week later.


----------

